# haltbarkeit von gekochten Partikeln?



## Steffen90 (1. April 2007)

moin
ich hab heute maisschrot/mais und weizen gekocht. 
dazu hab ich nur noch salz und zucker getan. nichts weiter!
meine frage jetzt: wie lang ist das haltbar?
eine möglichkeit zum kühlstellen hab ich.
dann noch eine frage: wie lange hält sich eine offene dose mais im kühlschrank?

danke schonmal für antworten!#h


----------



## tarpoon (1. April 2007)

*AW: haltbarkeit von gekochten Partikeln?*

3-4 tage


----------



## Steffen90 (1. April 2007)

*AW: haltbarkeit von gekochten Partikeln?*

danke! gekühlt oder ungekühlt?


----------



## tarpoon (1. April 2007)

*AW: haltbarkeit von gekochten Partikeln?*

im kühlschrank!
in der sonne keine 48h...
ich friere meine partikel immer portionsweise ein.
funktioniert perfekt.


----------



## falter78 (1. April 2007)

*AW: haltbarkeit von gekochten Partikeln?*

oh das passt ja ganz gut, dann muss ich keinen neuen Thread eröffnen.

Will Karfreitag einen Angriff auf Karpfen ein einem Weiher starten. Habe heute Mittag 4,5 kg Mais gekocht. Will Mo. - Do. je 1 kg anfüttern. D.h. es wäre besser, wenn ich die Päckchen für Donnerstag und den Angeltag einfriere? Oder geht das gerade noch im Kühlschrank.

Dann noch ergänzend dazu. Angeln wollte ich mit selbstgemachten Knobi-Boilies und Hartmais am Haar. Jetzt habe ich aber gemerkt, dass ich nur ca. 70-80 Murmeln im Eis habe. Reicht das, wenn ich so ca. 15 Stück am Tag bei den Mais dabei feuere oder soll ich lieber erst ab Mittwoch Boilies an den Platz werfen und dafür aber dann so gut 30 Stück.

Zum Weiher, sehr guter Bestand an dicken Schuppenkarpfen.

Wäre schön, wenn mir ein paar Karpfenspezies weiterhelfen könnten.

Anfüttern werde ich täglich so gegen 6 Uhr denke ich.


----------



## Steffen90 (1. April 2007)

*AW: haltbarkeit von gekochten Partikeln?*

ich hab sie jetzt eingefrohren! die woche über fütter ich an (aber net gezielt auf karpfen sondern schleie) und donnerstag auf freitag wird geangelt!

un 15-20 boilies mit 1kg mais reichen meiner meinung nach aus!


----------



## ae71 (2. April 2007)

*AW: haltbarkeit von gekochten Partikeln?*

hallo,also du kannst mais wenn er bedeckt ist mit flüssigkeit und er gekocht ist, sogar monate drin aufbewahren, es stink zwar zum kotzen, aber die fische lieben es!!! nennt sich wohl fermentierter mais! so ist er eine lockstoffbombe! aber ich würde ihn IMMER  mit rückenwind  anfüttern! ausser du willst  hausverbot haben!!!
grüsse
toni


----------



## Lupus (2. April 2007)

*AW: haltbarkeit von gekochten Partikeln?*

Kann ich zumindest mal von der theoretischen Seite zustimmen (hab ich selbst noch nicht gemacht aber meiner steht grad im Keller und quillt vor sich hin).
In dieverser Literatur ist vergorener Mais als besonders fängig beschrieben! Grund hierfür: Bei dem Vergären wird die Stärke im Mais zu Zucker umgebaut natürlich sind dazu AMINOSÄUREN nötig:g 
Denke das sagt alles!


----------



## k1ng (2. April 2007)

*AW: haltbarkeit von gekochten Partikeln?*

ich lasse manchmal eingeweichten Mais als 4 Wochen stehen, der stinkt so brutal nach kotze und 2 millionen fliegen drinne, aber darauf fängt man die Graser sehr gut.


----------



## Pilkman (2. April 2007)

*AW: haltbarkeit von gekochten Partikeln?*

Genau, wichtig ist nur, dass die gekochten und gequollenen Partikel immer von Wasser bedeckt sind, ansonsten hat man ratzfatz verschimmelte Partikel.

Eine Woche hält das Futter dann locker durch, ohne dass der (unschädliche) säuerliche Geruch aufgrund des Fermentationsprozesses zu krass wird.


----------



## falter78 (2. April 2007)

*AW: haltbarkeit von gekochten Partikeln?*

ich habe die Päckchen bereits verpackt im Kühlschrank liegen |kopfkrat , dann werde ich die wohl lieber mal ins Eisfach legen und jeweils den Abend vorher rausnehmen, dann können die über Nacht wieder auftauen und ich laufe nicht Gefahr, dass sie mir verschimmeln.


----------



## Tomalion (2. April 2007)

*AW: haltbarkeit von gekochten Partikeln?*

Ja eingefrohren könnte man z.B. eine kleine Portion (kellengeeignet) mit einem Stein beschwehren und eingefrohren auswerfen, damit hat man sogat einen Futterball fertig.


----------

